# TV inalambrico



## oscarconegan (May 19, 2006)

Hola que tal, en mi localidad hay una compañia de tv por cable (45 canales por cable coaxial) y quisiera pasar esta señal a otra casa, unos 70 mts (no me digan que tire cable porque la idea del proyecto es la de hacerlo de forma inalambrica) , es decir, algo parecido a las redes inambricas usadas en computadoras (las cuales usan la frecuencia 2.4 Ghz).
Se que necesito un emisor y un receptor... pero quisiera que aportaran ideas para saber como podemos comenzar ....

Gracias.


----------



## MaMu (May 19, 2006)

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx2/index.htm

Saludos.


----------

